# Marineland 10W heater



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with this heater for a 2.5 gallon tank? I read in another thread that it would raise temperatures to 82F+ and that's pretty high for a betta o_o


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes!! I put one in a 2.5 gallon and it heated it to around 84-86. 82-83 is fine but I thought 85-86 was a bit too high.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

So the Marineland is similar to the TetraWorld heater, in that, they are "pre-set" and not adjustable?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The marineland one is supposed to be adjustable. If its not I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine isn't adjustable. I'll have to take another look at it.
No, it's not.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

There's another member on this forum, over in the betta section, who has the same problem: overheating. It's currently solved by limiting lighting (80F), but it's the exacty same heater. 

Would you say it's a bad batch, if you bought it around the same time, or just a poor heater? I imagine 10W is pretty...weak compared to 25W (and/or 50W) for smaller tanks as well...


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm using mine right now but I'm pretty sure I need a new thermometer... it's been reading 76F for a few months now... and I know that can't be right since it won't change... I'll go out and buy a new one tomorrow and see what its reading. But from the feel of the water, I'd say its at least 78F right now..

All the online reviews were positive  Some said it was too weak! Man this set me back a good $22


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Go test drive the thermometer. I don't nkow if sticking it in cold water will destroy it (it shouldnt, but you know, cheap thermometers...) but you'll definitely know if it's working or not.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I put an ice cube on it and it went down like... to 70F I think it's time for a new one? I have the stickable one > <


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend the Marineland 10 watt for anything less than 4 gallons.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Aw man :/ My 7.5W Hydro just wasn't cutting it. Sigh I guess I'll see the reading tomorrow. If it's above 82 (with the light) I'll return it ;[


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol, the thermometer is made for actually going against something holding water, not so direct like that, haha... 

Alright Dramaqueen, I'll take that advise. Do you use it for anything over 4 gallons and does it work a-okay?


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

(Just something random I wanted to comment on, xxabc, you're the 11th comment at 11:11 pm )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have anything bigger than 2.5 gallons so I'm not using it. I'm keeping the heater in case I ever have use for it.


----------

